# 7 اسئلة للنصاري



## باحث عن الحق (2 فبراير 2006)

*هذه أسئلة موجهة للأعضاء والزائرين من النصارى أتمنى أن يجيب عليهاً أحدهم بإسلوب أدبي ويتفكر فى الأسئلة قبل أن يرد عليها ويختار كلماته التي سيكتبها فى الرد من حيث الإحترام كما سيحظى به مني , وهذه الأسئلة موجهة فقط لأصحاب العقول وليس أصحاب الفكر الذين ينظرون إلى الأمور من جانب واحد فقط بل أريد من ينظر إلى جميع الجوانب وينظر إلى الأمر بموضوعية وإيجابية .*

*السؤال رقم 1-لماذا أخطأ آدم وحواء إذا كان باركهم الله وخلقهم على صورته فكيف يخطئ إنسان مخلوق على صورة الله أي يشبهه فى كل وصفه ؟؟؟؟؟*


*2- لماذا لم يرسل الله المسيح إلى الأرض بعد خطيئة آدم وطرده من الجنة مباشرة كي يقوم بمحو الخطيئة ثم يكون بعد ذلك أجيال لبني آدم بدون ذنب أو خطيئة ولماذا انتظر لمدة ألفي عام أو يزيد ثم أرسله كي يقوم بالخلاص !!!؟؟؟*

*3-لماذا بعد أن صلب المسيح وتمت عملية الفداء والخلاص من الخطيئة ظل الناس فى الأرض ولم يرجعوا إلى الجنة إذا كانت خطيئة آدم قد غفرت وتم الخلاص له ولذريته؟؟؟؟؟*


*4-إذا كان آدم هو الذي أخطأ ولم تخطئ حواء لماذا لم يطرد بمفرده من الجنة من حيث أن الله لايحب الظلم ,*
*وإذا كانت حواء هى التي أخطأت وهى التى غوت آدم عليه السلام إذاً فلماذا لم يغفر الله لآدم لأنه لم يتعمد الخطأ ولكن حواء هى التى دفعته للخطيئة ؟؟؟*



*5-إذا كان إلهكم اليسوع قد نزل إلى الأرض كي يفدي بني البشر ويصلب ويقتل من أجلكم فمعنى ذلك أنكم عنده أغلى من نفسه !1*
*وإذا كان كذلك وهو يحبكم حباً عظيماً فلماذا بعد ما غفر لكم وصعد إلى السماء وجلس على عرشه يرسل عليكم الصواعق والزلازل والأعاصير فيعذبكم بها ومنكم من يموت ومنكم من يظل إما معذباً وإما مهاناً ؟؟؟؟؟*



*6-إذا كان قد غفر لكم وافتداكم بنفسه فلماذا إذاً تحتاجون لقساوسة فى الكنيسة ليعطوكم صق الغفران ؟ ولماذا تحتاجون للغفران ثانيةً فى الآخرة إذا كان قد غفر لكم فى الدنيا؟؟؟*



*7-أنتم تؤمنون أن فى الآخرة يوجد نار وجنة فلماذا بعد الخلاص والغفران يوجد نار, لماذا لم تكن جنة فقط ؟؟؟*


*وأخيراً أرجوا رداً واقعي ومقنع للعقول .*


----------



## emad_hanna (2 فبراير 2006)

> -لماذا أخطأ آدم وحواء إذا كان باركهم الله وخلقهم على صورته فكيف يخطئ إنسان مخلوق على صورة الله أي يشبهه فى كل وصفه ؟؟؟؟؟



البركة التي باركها الله لآدم وحواء لا علاقة لها بالحرية في أن يتبع آدم الله أم لا 

الله بارك الانسان ولكنه خلقه على صورته .... بمعنه أنه خلقه له حرية الارادة , فما هو الدليل على تلك الحرية ؟ ... لقد وضع له تلك الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة والتي اسمها شجرة معرفة الخير والشر  لكي يكون الانسان حرا 
اما أن يتبع الله ويطيع وصاياه أو لايتبعه ... وهكذا عندما اختار الانسان أن يتمرد على الله  صار الانسان خاطئا


----------



## emad_hanna (2 فبراير 2006)

> 2- لماذا لم يرسل الله المسيح إلى الأرض بعد خطيئة آدم وطرده من الجنة مباشرة كي يقوم بمحو الخطيئة ثم يكون بعد ذلك أجيال لبني آدم بدون ذنب أو خطيئة ولماذا انتظر لمدة ألفي عام أو يزيد ثم أرسله كي يقوم بالخلاص !!!؟؟؟



لقد كان الانسان فاسدا وعليه أن يختبر بنفسه أنه بدون الله لن يستطيع أن يتواصل معه ... ثم أنه لو كان الخلاص بنفس تلك السهولة وفي نفس التوقيت لن يشعر الانسان  بأهميته 
لقد ظل الانسان آلاف السنين يخاول ارضاء الله منذ هابيل وقايين ولكنه فشل في الوصول الى مرضاته بالكامل ... هذه السنوات تعتابر تأهيل للإنسان ... أرسل له انبياء ومعلمين حتى يفهموا ما هي اراده الله ؟ ...  ارسل نبوات وأعطى شريعة 

وفشل الانسان في أن يرضي الله ... وأعلن فشله وظل ينتظر ذلك المسيا حتى جاء 
إذا من جديد لماذا لم يرسل الله المسيح سريعا؟ 
1- حتى يعرف مقدار نفسه وهو خاطيء 
2- يعرف أن الخطية ليست بالسهولة التي يتمناها 
3- يعد إعدادا جيدا حتى يستقبل المسيا ويكون خاضع له


----------



## emad_hanna (2 فبراير 2006)

> 3-لماذا بعد أن صلب المسيح وتمت عملية الفداء والخلاص من الخطيئة ظل الناس فى الأرض ولم يرجعوا إلى الجنة إذا كانت خطيئة آدم قد غفرت وتم الخلاص له ولذريته؟؟؟؟؟



حتى لا يأتي شخص مثلك (مع احترامي لك ) يرفض نعمة الله ويحصل على هذا الخلاص رغم رفضه له ........ الخلاص مجاني ولكن على الانسان قبوله ... هو متاح لكل انسان وهو متاح لك ... إذا قبلته تحصل بداخلك على طبيعة جديدة تؤهلك لأن تكون ابنا لله ومن ثم ترث الحياة الابدية 
أما كل الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطان أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه (انجيل يوحنا 1: 12)


----------



## emad_hanna (2 فبراير 2006)

> 4-إذا كان آدم هو الذي أخطأ ولم تخطئ حواء لماذا لم يطرد بمفرده من الجنة من حيث أن الله لايحب الظلم ,
> وإذا كانت حواء هى التي أخطأت وهى التى غوت آدم عليه السلام إذاً فلماذا لم يغفر الله لآدم لأنه لم يتعمد الخطأ ولكن حواء هى التى دفعته للخطيئة ؟؟؟



حواء هي التي أغويت وآدم أطاع حواء وأكل ... الله قال لآدم على أمرة وآدم اوصى حواء والأثنان مسؤولان أمام الله 
آدم أكل فاستحق العقاب 
حواء أكلت فاستحقت العقاب


----------



## maarttina (2 فبراير 2006)

emad_hanna قال:
			
		

> حواء هي التي أغويت وآدم أطاع حواء وأكل ... الله قال لآدم على أمرة وآدم اوصى حواء والأثنان مسؤولان أمام الله
> آدم أكل فاستحق العقاب
> حواء أكلت فاستحقت العقاب


اكثر من رائع يا اخونا المبارك عماد انا بجد معجبه بردودك وكنت ناويه ارد بس انت سبقتني بس اضافة بسيطه جدا للجزءية ده ومش تعديل عليك صدقني لكن 
كما ان حواء استحقت لكن الله وعد ان نسل المرأة سيسحق رأس الحيه 
ومن نسل المرأة اتي المسيح الذي سحق الشيطان وكسر شوكته
ربنا يبارك يا عماد وشكرا ليك علي الرد
سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## emad_hanna (2 فبراير 2006)

> 5-إذا كان إلهكم اليسوع قد نزل إلى الأرض كي يفدي بني البشر ويصلب ويقتل من أجلكم فمعنى ذلك أنكم عنده أغلى من نفسه !1
> وإذا كان كذلك وهو يحبكم حباً عظيماً فلماذا بعد ما غفر لكم وصعد إلى السماء وجلس على عرشه يرسل عليكم الصواعق والزلازل والأعاصير فيعذبكم بها ومنكم من يموت ومنكم من يظل إما معذباً وإما مهاناً ؟؟؟؟؟



لست أدري ما معنى اليسوع .... على أي حال 
نحن نثق أن الله يحبنا محبة عظيمة , ونثق أيضا أنه يحبك أنت أيضا محبة عظيمة على الرغم من رفضك اياه ... الكتاب المقدس يقول لأنه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية يوحنا 3: 16 إذا فمحبة الله واضحة جدا بالنسبة لنا 
لذلك نحن لا نخاف الموت ولا الزلازل ولا البراكين 
لأنه بالموت نصير عنده وفي التجربة نجد المنفذ 
أما لماذا وضعها في طريقنا ... فالاجابة أنه مثل ما تزيل النيران الشواب من الذهب وتكسبه لمعانا وجمالا فالتجار والالم يصقلنا ويزيدنا التصاقا بشخصه ويزيدنا توجها اليه ... وتؤكد محبته لنا... لأنه يرعانا ويجتاز معنا كل الصعوبات ... 
المشكلة عزيزي فيمن تمرد ... سيجد في الزلازل عقابا و في البراكين دينونة وفي القبر عذاب عظيم 

نحن ننتظر الآخرة السعيدة وندعوك لكي تتذوق معنا تلك الآخرة ... فهل تفعل ؟


----------



## emad_hanna (2 فبراير 2006)

أشكرك عزيزتي مارتينا على تشجيعك ... هذه اردود سريعة وعاجلة وبالتأكيد ينقصها الكثير ... لذلك شكرا على ردك 


> 6-إذا كان قد غفر لكم وافتداكم بنفسه فلماذا إذاً تحتاجون لقساوسة فى الكنيسة ليعطوكم صق الغفران ؟ ولماذا تحتاجون للغفران ثانيةً فى الآخرة إذا كان قد غفر لكم فى الدنيا؟؟؟



نحن لا نأخذ من الكاهن صك الغفران ولكن من يعترف أمام الكاهن يأخذ إعلان البراءة منفم الكاهن مبني على كلمة الله المقدسة ....... والبراءة الحقيقية نأخذها فيالسماء ... ولكن في السماء أيضا هناك المكافئات لكل طائع لله وأمين له .. فليس كل الابناء مثلبعضهم البعض ... ولكن هناك من هو أمين وهناك من هو غير أمين ... والله فيهذه الحالة سيكافيء كل واحد بحسب أمانته


----------



## emad_hanna (2 فبراير 2006)

> 7-أنتم تؤمنون أن فى الآخرة يوجد نار وجنة فلماذا بعد الخلاص والغفران يوجد نار, لماذا لم تكن جنة فقط ؟؟؟



هذه النار معدة لإلبليس وجنوده فقط ... هكذا علمنا الكتاب المقدس ... أما ملكوت السموات فهي المخصصة للبشر 

ولكن هناك اناس لم يصدقوا الامر الالهي وتمردوا على طاعة الله ولم يؤمنوا بمسيحه فهؤلاء تبعوا ابليس وجنودة ومن الطبيعي أن يشاركوه مصيره في اليوم الاخير 

اعتقد أني قد انهيت اجابة كل الاسئلة 
تحياتي لك


----------



## maarttina (2 فبراير 2006)

emad_hanna قال:
			
		

> أشكرك عزيزتي مارتينا على تشجيعك ... هذه اردود سريعة وعاجلة وبالتأكيد ينقصها الكثير ... لذلك شكرا على ردك
> 
> 
> نحن لا نأخذ من الكاهن صك الغفران ولكن من يعترف أمام الكاهن يأخذ إعلان البراءة منفم الكاهن مبني على كلمة الله المقدسة ....... والبراءة الحقيقية نأخذها فيالسماء ... ولكن في السماء أيضا هناك المكافئات لكل طائع لله وأمين له .. فليس كل الابناء مثلبعضهم البعض ... ولكن هناك من هو أمين وهناك من هو غير أمين ... والله فيهذه الحالة سيكافيء كل واحد بحسب أمانته


كلام مظبوض تماما 
وانا اسال الاخ المسلم بأضافة بسيطه ما معني صك الغفران وما مفهومه عنه 
وماذا عن رسوله الذي باع الجنة لابو الدحداح 
اعرف جيدا ان صكوك الغفران تلك من اختراع رسولك 
فهو من قال العشره المبشريين بالجنة اي ان الجنة اهداء من رسولك لمن يحب


----------



## Michael (2 فبراير 2006)

عماد حنا ومارتينا

فعلا فعلا 

بسم الصليب عليكم

ردود بسيطة وسريعة ولكنها تجيب بشكل جيد على الاسئلة المطروحة

ربنا يباركمكم ويتمجد اكثر واكثر فىكم

سلام ونعمة


----------



## whocares (2 فبراير 2006)

> >>>> هذه أسئلة موجهة للأعضاء والزائرين من النصارى أتمنى أن يجيب عليهاً أحدهم بإسلوب أدبي ويتفكر فى الأسئلة قبل أن يرد عليها ويختار كلماته التي سيكتبها فى الرد من حيث الإحترام كما سيحظى به مني , وهذه الأسئلة موجهة فقط لأصحاب العقول وليس أصحاب الفكر الذين ينظرون إلى الأمور من جانب واحد فقط بل أريد من ينظر إلى جميع الجوانب وينظر إلى الأمر بموضوعية وإيجابية .<<<<



شكرا باحث. أنا شخصيا أرجو منك و من الجميع تفادي هذا الأمر الذي يخلق مشاكل دايما. التشكييك في صحة الكتاب المقدس من بعد الرد الشافي و الوافي من الكتاب المقدس. قد حدثت مشاكل كثيرة من وراء التشكيك فنرجو أن يبقى الموضوع مركزاً على أسئلتك فقط.



> >>> السؤال رقم 1-لماذا أخطأ آدم وحواء إذا كان باركهم الله وخلقهم على صورته فكيف يخطئ إنسان مخلوق على صورة الله أي يشبهه فى كل وصفه ؟؟؟؟؟ <<<


الجواب الوحيد يكمن في : حرية الإرادة. يمكننا القول أن الله منح الإنسان "هبة خطيرة" للإختيار بين الخير و الشر. هذه الهبة كاملة و لا عيب فيها؛ من خلال هذه الحرية تسرب الخطأ للإنسان الكامل لإامسى خاطئا و ناقصا لعصيانه.




> >>>>2- لماذا لم يرسل الله المسيح إلى الأرض بعد خطيئة آدم وطرده من الجنة مباشرة كي يقوم بمحو الخطيئة ثم يكون بعد ذلك أجيال لبني آدم بدون ذنب أو خطيئة ولماذا انتظر لمدة ألفي عام أو يزيد ثم أرسله كي يقوم بالخلاص !!!؟؟؟ <<<<<



سؤال جيد، و الرد عليه سيكون إستفتائي أو نظري فلا يوجد سبب محدد
أخ باحث، مبدأ الخلاص يرتكز على غفران الخطايا و السيئات كما تعلم. و هذا المبدأ كان ساري المفعول و إلى حين في مراسيم الذبائح التي تنتشر في طيات العهد القديم كله. و لعلك تلاحظ أن "عيد الأضحي" عند المسلمين يماثل الحمل أو الخروف المذبوح لأمر التضحية. و في ملء الزمان، تجسد المسيح ليكون هو الأضحى الحقيقي المقبول للأبد.



> >>>> 3-لماذا بعد أن صلب المسيح وتمت عملية الفداء والخلاص من الخطيئة ظل الناس فى الأرض ولم يرجعوا إلى الجنة إذا كانت خطيئة آدم قد غفرت وتم الخلاص له ولذريته؟؟؟؟؟ <<<<



" الفداء و الخلاص" هو أن يغفر الله لك خطاياك التي لن تحسب ضدك يوم الدين. فالله ينساها و يدفنها في قاع البحر و لا يتذكر هذه السيئات و الذنوب المقترفة ضد قداسته، و لكنها لأنها أقترفت، فإن الجسد سيهلك بسببها. روح الجسد الميت، وقت الموت، هي التي سيأخها ملاكها الخاص و ستكون مبررة أمام صانعها و ليس الجسد. و روح الإنسان التي لا تملك يقينا و تأكيدا بمغفرة زلاتها فليس لها أي رجاء. فلا يتم لها هذا الرجاء إلا بقبول المُخلص بالإيمان، فينال ذلك الإنسان ميلاداً ثانيا يجهزه لفردوس الأبدية.



> >>>> 4-إذا كان آدم هو الذي أخطأ ولم تخطئ حواء لماذا لم يطرد بمفرده من الجنة من حيث أن الله لايحب الظلم ,
> وإذا كانت حواء هى التي أخطأت وهى التى غوت آدم عليه السلام إذاً فلماذا لم يغفر الله لآدم لأنه لم يتعمد الخطأ ولكن حواء هى التى دفعته للخطيئة ؟؟؟ <<<<



لماذا يجب الغفران إن لم يحصل ما يُستحق غفرانه، و هو الخطأ؟ آدم أخطأ بعدما حذره الله من عصيان أمره. الخاطيء خاطيء في حق الله.




> >>>5-إذا كان إلهكم اليسوع قد نزل إلى الأرض كي يفدي بني البشر ويصلب ويقتل من أجلكم فمعنى ذلك أنكم عنده أغلى من نفسه ! وإذا كان كذلك وهو يحبكم حباً عظيماً فلماذا بعد ما غفر لكم وصعد إلى السماء وجلس على عرشه يرسل عليكم الصواعق والزلازل والأعاصير فيعذبكم بها ومنكم من يموت ومنكم من يظل إما معذباً وإما مهاناً ؟؟؟؟؟ <<<<


بل يا أخي، أصلا لماذا سمح الله بأن تتسرب الخطيئة للبشر أو أن يمتحن إبليس آدم فيفشل آدم و يزل و يعصي أمر الله؟ أضحى العالم الذي نعيش به عالم الأموات و المشاكل و النزاعات، و العوامل الجوية المذكورة هي قاسية بالنسبة لنا و لكنها ظروف الطبيعة، كالمواسم الأربعة مثلاً. و بالرغم من العواصف و الزلازل يقول الرسول بولس و نشدو معه: " 35مَنْ سَيَفْصِلُنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ أَشِدَّةٌ أَمْ ضَِيْقٌ أَمِ اضْطِهَادٌ أَمْ جُوعٌ أَمْ عُرْيٌ أَمْ خَطَرٌ أَمْ سَيْفٌ؟ 36كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ "إِنَّنَا مِنْ أَجْلِكَ نُمَاتُ كُلَّ النَّهَارِ. قَدْ حُسِبْنَا مِثْلَ غَنَمٍ لِلذَّبْحِ". 37وَلَكِنَّنَا فِي هَذِهِ جَمِيعِهَا يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا. 38فَإِنِّي مُتَيَقِّنٌ أَنَّهُ لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً 39وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا." 

و الله أكبر!



> >>>> 6-إذا كان قد غفر لكم وافتداكم بنفسه فلماذا إذاً تحتاجون لقساوسة فى الكنيسة ليعطوكم صق الغفران ؟ ولماذا تحتاجون للغفران ثانيةً فى الآخرة إذا كان قد غفر لكم فى الدنيا؟؟؟ <<<<



حبيبي صكوك الغفران بدعة قديمة لا تقتبس من الكتاب المقدس إلا الكلام، كالبدع التي قاومت الإسلام. المسيحي هو من يمتثل بالمسيح فقط، سواء كان قس أو رجل دين أو شخص مؤمن. 



> <<<<7-أنتم تؤمنون أن فى الآخرة يوجد نار وجنة فلماذا بعد الخلاص والغفران يوجد نار, لماذا لم تكن جنة فقط ؟؟؟<<<<



"النار" هي جهنم التي سيكون بها الأشخاص الغير مؤمنين بمغفرة الله لخطاياهم في المسيح.

إذا مو فاهم، إسأل، و إذا فهمت أنا حابب أسألك.

سلام الله معك.


----------



## الاسيوطي (2 فبراير 2006)

*تسمحوا لي*

*تسمحوا لي اضيف كام سؤال*


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2006)

احبائي عماد و whocares وفيتوا و كفيتوا...

اخي الحبيب عماد مشاركاتك فيها ابداع و بركة للاخرين, فعلا تستحق لقب عضو مبارك,,,


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> *تسمحوا لي اضيف كام سؤال*


 

مسموحلك نعم لكن في مووع مستقل, انت طرحت كم سؤال ونحن اجبنا و حابين نسمع تعليقك على الاجابات...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الاسيوطي (2 فبراير 2006)

*فين الاجوبة انا طارح موضوع واحد من وقت دخو&#16*



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> مسموحلك نعم لكن في مووع مستقل, انت طرحت كم سؤال ونحن اجبنا و حابين نسمع تعليقك على الاجابات...
> 
> سلام و نعمة


يا استاذي الفاضل الاسئلة اللي طرحتها اتلغت وكانت المشاركة اللي قبل منك 
انا طرحت موضوع مستقل بس انا كنت باعت اسئلة متعلقة بالموضوع نفسه ليه لغيتها مش خارج سياق الموضوع ولاكن داخل الموضوع نفسه 

عموما دا موضوعي اللي نزلته بالاسئلة 
اضغط هنا


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2006)

الموضوع متعلق بسبع اسئلة سؤلت و تمت الاجابة عليها, لو عندك اي شئ بهذا الخصوص, تطرح تعليقك على الاجوبة لا تطرح سبع اسئلة اخرى و تشتت الموضوع و الاجوبة

في منتديات الكنيسة العربية نحاول ان نقدم للزائر و المحاور موضوع مرتب فيه الاجابة على الاشئلة لا تشتيت للموضوع بحيث القارئ يخرج بدون اي استفادة...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## باحث عن الحق (3 فبراير 2006)

emad_hanna قال:
			
		

> البركة التي باركها الله لآدم وحواء لا علاقة لها بالحرية في أن يتبع آدم الله أم لا
> 
> الله بارك الانسان ولكنه خلقه على صورته .... بمعنه أنه خلقه له حرية الارادة , فما هو الدليل على تلك الحرية ؟ ... لقد وضع له تلك الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة والتي اسمها شجرة معرفة الخير والشر لكي يكون الانسان حرا
> اما أن يتبع الله ويطيع وصاياه أو لايتبعه ... وهكذا عندما اختار الانسان أن يتمرد على الله صار الانسان خاطئا


*اسمح لي نحن هنا للحوار فانا عندما اسئل سؤال اسئله لكي تجيب علي وشكرا للاجابة ونرجع للتعليق علي اجابتك سؤال بسؤال *
*لقد قلت فى إجابة السؤال :- الله بارك الانسان ولكنه خلقه على صورته .... بمعنه أنه خلقه له حرية الارادةالتعليق هو أنه فى الكتاب المقدس 17- 16 من 1و2 (16وَأَوْصَى الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ آدَمَ قَائِلاً: «مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَأْكُلُ أَكْلاً 17وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتاً تَمُوتُ». )وهنا أقول لك كيف يكون الإنسان عاقل حر ويخطأ فالخطأ هنا إما متعمد لأنهم سمعوا الأمر ولم ينفذوه وهنا لاتسمى بخطيئة بل معصية,وإما يكون خطأ غير متعمد وإن كان كذلك فلا تكون معصية بل خطأ وبهذا الخطأ لايكون الإنسان حراً لأن الحرية هي الشئ الذي ينتج عنه عمل الشئ بحرية شخصية وبدون تأثير من شخص آخر ولاأحد يحكم عليه عند ذلك فى فعل الشئ أو الإبتعاد عنه أما إذا فعل الخطأ وأحس بعدها أن هذا الخطأ سيعاقب عليه من أحد ما وسيتقبل هذا العقاب شاء أم أبا فهو هنا ليس حراً على الإطلاق وبما أنه ليس حر فيكون عبداً عبداً عبداً لله الخالق الذي خلقه وصنعه من التراب الذي هو من ممتلكات الله فى السماوات والأرض وما بينهما (17وَقَالَ لِآدَمَ: «لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِ \مْرَأَتِكَ وَأَكَلْتَ مِنَ \لشَّجَرَةِ \لَّتِي أَوْصَيْتُكَ قَائِلاً: لاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا مَلْعُونَةٌ \لأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ. 18وَشَوْكاً وَحَسَكاً تُنْبِتُ لَكَ وَتَأْكُلُ عُشْبَ \لْحَقْلِ. 19بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزاً حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى \لأَرْضِ \لَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ». )فكيف لإنسان حر وعاقل وهو الذي خلقه الله وخلق له العقل أيضاً أن يترك ماأوصاه به ويتبع كلام مخلوق ويستمع له وكيف لإنسان حر أن يقبل على نفسه الجزاء الذي وقع عليه عندما أخطأ!!*
*وكيف إذا كانت له الحرية فى أخذ القرار ان يقبل على نفسه أمر مفروض عليه وهو أن يموت ثم بعد ذلك يعود إلى الأرض الذي خلق منها ويدفن فيها , ولماذا لم يقرر أن يستمر فى الحياة إذا كان صاحباً للقرار وحر فى إختياره وقراره بل مات بالفعل وعاد إلى التراب الذي خلق منه بأمر خالقه وسيده إذاً هو عبداً لله عبداً عبداً لله الذي خلقه وليس حراً وقادراً على إتخاذ قرار فى معصية خالقه سبحانه وإن أخذ القرار لمعصية الخالق فسوف يكون مثله مثل الشيطان الذي عصى أمر الله وإبلس من رحمته وطرد من الجنة مذؤماً مدحوراً وهو فى الآخرة من الخاسرين .*


----------



## emad_hanna (3 فبراير 2006)

تحياتي أيها الباحث 



> فكيف لإنسان حر وعاقل وهو الذي خلقه الله وخلق له العقل أيضاً أن يترك ماأوصاه به ويتبع كلام مخلوق ويستمع له



لم أفهم ماذا تقصد ... هل تلومه أم تستبعد أن يكون حدث هذا الامر ؟!!!! هو أنسان عاقل وحر ولع عقل ... وكان يعرف بصورة جيدة عاقبة هذا الامر ... ومع ذلك نفذه 

في مجتمعنا الحالي عندما تقول لإنسان هذه السيجارة تؤدي بك الى الموت ... ولا يقدر الانسان هذا الامر ويشرب السيجارة ..  على الرغم من أنه عاقل وحر والسيجارة غير ممنوعة قانونيا ... الا أنه يشربها ويختار الخيار الثاني 
فهو إما لم يقدر عاقبة الامر أو لم يقدر أن يفعل المطلوب منه ... أو صدق شخص آخر قال له أن السيجارة شيء جميل 

بالقياس مع الفارق قال الله للانسان ابتعد عن هذا الشيء الذي سوف يميتك ويفصلك عني ... ولكنه صدق كلام شخص آخر ... وطمع في شيء آخر واختار ان يتبعد عن الله ... ربما ليم يصدق أن الله سينفذ 
بالنسبة للانسان اختار المعصية 
بالنسبة لله 
الأكل من الشجرة = موت 
وأكل الانسان من الشجرة فحدث الموت . 


> ولماذا لم يقرر أن يستمر فى الحياة إذا كان صاحباً للقرار وحر فى إختياره


أولا لقد فقد ميزة الحرية بابتعادة عن الله ... لقد تشوهت الخلقة بالخطأ 
ثانيا : الحرية في ظل دستور وقانون ... لذلك هو اختار مقدما أن يسير تحت قانون المعصية ... فعليه أن يتحمل تبعات هذا القانون 
ثالثا : لقد خلق الله الانسان حرا ... ولكنه خيره من أن يكون مطيعا له أو متمردا عليه ... واختار الاخيرة فتحمل تبعاتها 

***
ربما لم افهم ما قلت جيدا لكني أجبت بقدر ما فهمت ......... تحياتي


----------

